# Photo Journey Through Switzerland, Looks Like A Beautiful Place to Visit



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2016)

Some very nice pictures of Switzerland, more here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Switzerland is gorgeous!  I've only seen a small part of it but would love to see more.  From 2010.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife's aunt was there last year and raved about the scenery, but also said it was very expensive.  It's on my list of places to visit, camera in hand, wallet at the ready.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My wife's aunt was there last year and raved about the scenery, but also said it was very expensive.  It's on my list of places to visit, camera in hand, wallet at the ready.



Yes, it is very expensive!  But excellent for photographers.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 7, 2016)

Been there a few times and as others have said, it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2016)

This was scanned from a photo taken in the Swiss alps some years ago, before I got a digital camera.  It features my daughter and some high mountains.


----------

